# truck and trailers



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Whats everyone got for trailer and truck?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

2003 GMC pick up and a rope to pull it got no trailer


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

you yourself jbetts?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

ok you got me well the rope it but not the truck l have a 1992 GMC pickup and a 1960 pontiac parisienne you


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

well right now i just have ford explorer


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I want my brothers friends chevy got loud pipes on it


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

got any pics


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

nope sorry


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

bummer


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah but its no looker just got pipes and a tool storange in the bed


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *yeah but its no looker just got pipes and a tool storange in the bed *


ya but can it move


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

yep and thats all that matters i kinda wish it was ford tho


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

why found-on-road-died f-o-r-d lol haha


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

2004 dodge dakota 4x4 extended cab -- trailer towing pack ,heavy duty suspension-- auto transmission , 4.7 l engine, 235hp -- leer fiberglass lid - all whoite color- I use it to deliver mail in -- and an old 4x8 trailer i am rebuilding


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

sounds nice:thumbsup: pictures?


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Here's my truck. It's a 1998 model, last year for this body style, that I bought in 98 with 10K miles. I'm just under 38K on the clock now. It has the 5.0L (305) V8. I don't have a trailer.

Mark


----------



## SuperFreak (Sep 18, 2003)

98 Nissan frontier 4cyl with 3500 lb towing capactiy with 5x8 trailer to tow behind it.
I paid $4500 for it last year with 75,000 miles. Its your basic 5 speed with cruise and a cd player i dont ever use.
Has more than enough power for what i need, and get about 26 mpg! IM Able to pull a fully loaded 3000 trailer without problems.

Pic below


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

89' GMC S-15 Jimmy with the 4.3 and a 6 1/2 x 12 trailer. I also pulled a 5 x 9 trailer with my 2000 S10 with the 4 cylinder and automatic, but it didn't appreciate too much.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

99 F150 6*9 trailer (I wish it were about 2 feet longer) and i wish my truck was an 8 cylinder... not 6

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-104X.JPG>


----------



## coal_man (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice truck memmurphey.

Chevrolet actually made your/our bodystyle in 1999, along with the newer bodystyle. Here is a my 1999 Z-71. I use it as a spare truck. It has the 5.7 L V8 (350 cid). I drove it over the weekend and it turned over 25,000 miles. I also have a 1990 GMC 4X4 I drive to work every day. It recently turned over 185,000 miles.

<img src =http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=247c159a-48eb-2734-449c-753d47a040ad&size=lg>

coal_man


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Heres mine its a 1997 Dodge Ram 1500 318 V8.
Jody

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=4f4555fa-7ded-56bd-2636-31824af974cf&size=>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Heres mine its a 1997 Dodge Ram 1500 318 V8.
> Jody
> 
> <img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=4f4555fa-7ded-56bd-2636-31824af974cf&size=> *


love the 318's My old dodge challenger had a 318 in it...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice lookin' truck you have there Jody! I like your choice of colors and accessories!   :thumbsup: 

Here is mine.

<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=26027">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I like this bumper shot!


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I like this bumper shot!   *


if you can't dodge it ram it thats one nice truck


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hey chief, you and jody are almost twins... i like the brush guard... i was travelling in a rainstorm a few months ago and a tree fell down and crashed into my grill/hood and tore off my side mirror... about 1400$ damage.. the grill is a cheap piece of plastic and broke easily... (cost 400$ to get a new one) mirror was 300$ 

I wished i'd had a brush guard..


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Heres' mine:

http://pic8.picturetrail.com/VOL234/1221583/3421877/41842726.jpg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

All right:thumbsup: another Dodge man:clap: Nice tractor too.
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

You guys' Dodge's give simple_john's Simplicity some competition for shineyness! Nice vehicles, guys.

I have a '79 Jeep Wagoneer with a little '5 X '8 trailer and a '16 ft tandem trailer. I'd like to say it shines like yours, but the rust spots tend to break up the luster. :tellyou:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *You guys' Dodge's give simple_john's Simplicity some competition for shineyness! Nice vehicles, guys.
> 
> I have a '79 Jeep Wagoneer with a little '5 X '8 trailer and a '16 ft tandem trailer. I'd like to say it shines like yours, but the rust spots tend to break up the luster. :tellyou: *


I think chiefs truck my be shinier than my simple... its close... 

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-240x.jpg>


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *You guys' Dodge's give simple_john's Simplicity some competition for shineyness! Nice vehicles, guys.
> 
> I have a '79 Jeep Wagoneer with a little '5 X '8 trailer and a '16 ft tandem trailer. I'd like to say it shines like yours, but the rust spots tend to break up the luster. :tellyou: *


That was when she was pretty new and I just got her back from the detail shop for a Rhion Liner, nerf bars, brush guard, mud flaps and a bunch of other goodies. I had just waxed it with some McQuires Gold Class. I am real happy with the truck! :thumbsup: I don't know...........SJ tractor is definitely shiney.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hey chief, thats what i used too.. that maguires gold does a great job.. but i put a coat of polish on it 1st...


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by coal_man _
> *Nice truck memmurphey.
> 
> Chevrolet actually made your/our bodystyle in 1999, along with the newer bodystyle.
> ...


Thanks Coalman, you have one nice looking truck there. I took the picture while playing with my camera. Now I wish I had washed it first.  I was thinking they only carried that grill on the SUVs in 99. I remember the W/Ts and heavy duty with the single headlights stayed the same for another year or so. Is yours a 2500? My memory may be worse than I thought. :lmao: 

Mark


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *
> I have a '79 Jeep Wagoneer with a little '5 X '8 trailer and a '16 ft tandem trailer. I'd like to say it shines like yours, but the rust spots tend to break up the luster. :tellyou: *


My dad had a 79 Wagoneer that I bought and drove in the mid 80's. I spent more time putting sheet metal in the floor, having it repaired, and sealing water leaks than driving it. The 360 with a two barrel carb lacked power and had a timing problem we never did figure out. Given all that I still liked the thing for some reason. Just cause it was a Jeep I guess.:winky: 

Mark


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *I think chiefs truck my be shinier than my simple... its close...
> 
> <img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-240x.jpg> *


simple it does not look that clean lol


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

JBETTS: well i WAS stuck in the mud... 

but if you look.. even though it was muddy.. it was still shiny

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=26340>


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

you just can't kill the shine lol 

BTW what would you take thats good looking tractor in the mud 

did you get my PM ????/


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

got your PM, just answered it... 

I had recently had that side of the back lawn cleared out and was trying to test it out to see if i could spread seed.. as you can see... i hit a wet spot...


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-100x.jpg>


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

SJ, What is the rope for that is attached to your discharge chute???


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *SJ, What is the rope for that is attached to your discharge chute??? *



it wont fit in my shed without pulling the chute up a little.. technically i have about 1/2 an inch on either side but its safer to pull the chute up to get it in the door.. 

hopefully by next this summer ill have a garage for it so ill lose the rope..


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Work smarter, not harder!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *All right:thumbsup: another Dodge man:clap: Nice tractor too.
> Jody *



Chulk me up as a Dodge truck guy...

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=25892>


Not as new, or shinny, but does REAL well in the snow, and has enough iron underneath to sink a battle ship.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

jeez paul.. thats a lot of rust on that old ram 

is that a rust line on the top of the hood? 

maybe you can get leo to redo it... 



so im the only ford guy?


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I'll stand up and say I am a Ford guy as well. Not trucks but an Expedition is close.:worthy:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *jeez paul.. thats a lot of rust on that old ram
> 
> is that a rust line on the top of the hood?
> ...



LOL no there is a peice of plywood on the hood. A little rusty, but not that bad. Only got 19k on her to boot.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

sorry, you talking about the bottom of the windsheld aera? I have the cowel off fixing the wipers there.

Snowing like crazy here, maybe I can get an action picture for you.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

well l'm a GMC man who is with me


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

no about 10" above the dodge lettering.. just below the sheetrock on the hood... it looks like a line of rusted out metal.. maybe Im blind and its just an emblem? 


just starting to snow here too.. got to move my tractor up onto the driveway to get ready... Yeah.... :headclap:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *no about 10" above the dodge lettering.. just below the sheetrock on the hood... it looks like a line of rusted out metal.. maybe Im blind and its just an emblem?
> 
> 
> just starting to snow here too.. got to move my tractor up onto the driveway to get ready... Yeah.... :headclap: *




AHHH nope just dirt, and some small peices of hardwere sitting there  The hood tapers intoward the center, and everything collects there. Hoods REAL nice, no rust at all.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

With all that salt and winter road spray, it is really tough to avoid rust.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *With all that salt and winter road spray, it is really tough to avoid rust. *


Well this old girl has been off the road sence 88. Had a rough life of snowplowing, and hauling wood. Slowly getting her up an running agean, and hopping to see the road in a year or so. Took my drivers test in the old girl, so cant realy get rid of it.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Here's One of Mine*

1988 Chevy 1500 4x4. 350 5 speed 297,00 miles all put on my me. Bought it new Nov,11 1987. This was the first model year for this style truck. Notice the glass headlights.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Again*

Heres another shot


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

slip i would rather have the glass headlights then the plastic one that came out later they all turn yellow. Your truck still looks good.
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Here's One of Mine*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *1988 Chevy 1500 4x4. 350 5 speed 297,00 miles all put on my me. Bought it new Nov,11 1987. This was the first model year for this style truck. Notice the glass headlights. *


Looks like a snow job to me!   :lmao: :spinsmile :tractorsm Seriously, looks like she is holding up well with so many miles and that much age. Beats the tar out of new truck payments. :thumbsup:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Another Truck*

This one works hard for me. 1997 GMC 3500 4x4 deisel 5 speed. 
Power take off, Heil 10' low side dump body, Meyers 8.5 C-60 
commercial snow plow. I have about 90,000 on this truck with 
no real issues, and it works hard for a living. The trailer is a 
12,000# set-up 21' plus 3' beaver tail, with a tongue mounted 
8,000# winch. There is not much I can't drag up on the trailer with two parts of cable.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*chief*

My trucks hold up well considering I live in the salt shaker capitol of the world, Western New York. I have done a lot of work to keep the old girl rolling. But as you say beats the hell out of a payment. My 1988 still does not have a rattle in it and I got 60,000 miles out of my last set of tires. I have a file cabinet full of receipts on parts, filters, oil etc..........There is not much that has not been replaced at least once. The beauty is I know Chevy pick-up, and what it takes to make them go,


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

slip, 
297K miles wow... same motor & tranny? I have 209K on my firebird...


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*John*

I have been everywhere on that truck. Driveline is completely gone over. I am running a factory crate motor in it. Roller Cam 350 with Ac-cel fuel delivery system, 850cfm, k+m air box, allied lockers, front and rear. Truck is strong, I can stay with a 5.0 Mustang until third gear, and if the roads are wet I can walk him.


----------



## coal_man (Sep 18, 2003)

Here is a shot of my everyday driver work truck. A 1990 GMC 4X4. It is similar to slip's with a 350 and 5 speed. It has 187,000 miles on the clock and still runs and drives good. This is one of my favorite body styles for the Chevrolet / GMC trucks.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=5c62188c-946f-4efc-ace6-4f59c1d1104b&size=lg>

coal_man


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Well this old girl has been off the road sence 88. Had a rough life of snowplowing, and hauling wood. Slowly getting her up an running agean, and hopping to see the road in a year or so. Took my drivers test in the old girl, so cant realy get rid of it. *



Better picture. Ready to fight.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Better picture. Ready to fight. *



Another


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

A bubble gum light man i haven't seen one of those in years.
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *A bubble gum light man i haven't seen one of those in years.
> Jody *


Yup. My step dad had it for years on various plows, and tow trucks. Had to take two bulbs out, they all kicked on, and other lights dimmed.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Here are some better pictures of my Dodge. Just took them today.
Jody

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=4b5536e3-732c-2917-6e2c-7758f8dc39a8&size=>

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=3e145341-5b84-9030-20d5-457d3bcfdea6&size=>


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

cool truck, I'm still looking for a 78-79 ford f-150 or bronco. I like the body style of those years. Found a 79 Bronco for $500 from a friend. Says all it needs is new wires for altenator and new vaccum lines. First owner put 3,500 in the engine.
Ryan


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

*Dodge.*

:dazed: :dazed: :dazed: :dazed: Jody Jody, Is that their new Mini???????????? Sure looks like a mini...


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *cool truck, I'm still looking for a 78-79 ford f-150 or bronco. I like the body style of those years. Found a 79 Bronco for $500 from a friend. Says all it needs is new wires for altenator and new vaccum lines. First owner put 3,500 in the engine.
> Ryan *


I favor the pre 78 Bronco myself, but the 78-79 has some real good hardwere on it. Vac lines are normal to go bad on an old truck, and can easyly be replaced, or removed if you don;t have emission testing in your aera. The wiring also is not that bad, just a little scary the first few times you work with it. Just know ahead of time that there are probably other problems also, and the lines and wires are not going to be the only thing wrong, so use that info if you make an offer.

Also sence you seem to realy be into Ford trucks,here's a good web site for you....... http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/

Lots of good info there.


----------

